# Any advice welcome



## JENBRIG (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi Guys, Im sure this has been asked before but Im about to buy a bar on Kos, any last minute advice is welcome...you know the sort of thing, do's don'ts etc.

Thank you


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

why are you buying a bar at what is almost the END of the season??


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

Have all the documentation translated in English.


----------

